# Final fantasy VII - only £129.99



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2010)

I was thinking of getting myself a copy to while away the nights but 

wtf at the price.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Final-...b_vg_h__image_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1268132622&sr=8-3

It's over 40 quid for the pc version too, which is what I'd want to get.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of money to pay for a barely average game...


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone recommend me something similar that's dirt cheap and will run on my (intel graphics chip) laptop


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 9, 2010)

Surely you can pirate that shit, at that price for a game so old I wouldn't have any qualms about torrenting.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2010)

but that would be wrong


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2010)

and I'm on a 3g dongle at home.

and I'm lazy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Someone recommend me something similar that's dirt cheap and will run on my (intel graphics chip) laptop



FF VI


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 9, 2010)

Erm.... am I missing something but why is it so much when other new copies are on sale at £40.00 and used at £20.00


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2010)

Get the pc ps emulated game for free - cant be arsed to find it but it shouldnt be hard


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2010)

That's not a bad idea actually.

But then I'll need a controller.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow that's a lot of money to pay for a barely average game...



Or, if you have a soul, the best game ever.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Or, if you have a soul, the best game ever.



Rather have a brain and no soul than  the reverse.


----------



## starfish (Mar 9, 2010)

£200 for VII & VIII . Ive got them both + the books. 

Well, i had VII, lent it to a mate but im sure he's still got it. Goes to phone mate.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm on a retro gaming binge at the moment. I finished Theme Hospital yesterday  and might pop in the old FFVII next. It's the only FF game I've properly played (started VIII but didn't like it), and I remember loving it.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2010)

look for a torrent of the game.. how i got a copy a few years back 

there was a pc version so should not be to hard to track down


----------



## Silva (Mar 26, 2010)

Some older games are priced mentally - My MGS collection rates at about £200, for 5 games  - PC big box, plus the original PSX edition of MGS, the VR Missions disk, MGS2 vanilla (which is worthless) and MGS3 Subsistence. 

A friend of mine has a still sealed version of Zelda Twilight Princess for the Gamecube for sale. It is "reasonably priced" at over £100


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 26, 2010)

Silva said:


> Some older games are priced mentally - My MGS collection rates at about £200, for 5 games  - PC big box, plus the original PSX edition of MGS, the VR Missions disk, MGS2 vanilla (which is worthless) and MGS3 Subsistence.
> 
> A friend of mine has a still sealed version of Zelda Twilight Princess for the Gamecube for sale. It is "reasonably priced" at over £100




Even on the second hand market twilight princess is still going for 50 quid so I'm not surprised

fair point it is pure genius on the game cube


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2010)

Still haven't managed to find a copy of Kula World for under 40 quid either..,


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 26, 2010)

I once sat down on the floor and played FFVII for 8 hrs solid, no food, water or toilet. I was that engrossed in it. The hypnotic music, the engaging characters, the mysterious world, it's to games what Star Wars is to films.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 5, 2017)

It's available on iPad, along with a tonne if others.

Which is why I'm here.

Ffix. 4.5 fucking gig. Biggest app on my phone. Have put in about 15 hours. Do I now delete?

I think I might. But, 15 hrs! Perhaps more!

It's so fucking story led, though. I want more action!


----------

